

Ask HN: Is Google Analytics compliante with the new regulation in Europe? - idont

Hi,<p>As the new regulation will get effective shortly, I have a few questions:<p>- Will you still use Google Analytics on your website?
- Is it legal to use it without requesting the user's approvale?
- What are you planning to implement to continue using it?<p>Thanks.
======
jnorthrop
Are you talking about the ICO Cookie Rule[1]? My bet is that no one will give
it much attention until they actually start enforcing it -- which they might
not. But then again, I'm in the US so it doesn't apply to me. I'd love to hear
the opinions from those managing sites in the EU.

[1]
[http://www.ico.gov.uk/news/current_topics/new_pecr_rules.asp...](http://www.ico.gov.uk/news/current_topics/new_pecr_rules.aspx)

Edit: Here is a better description of the rule:
<http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-12668552>

~~~
idont
Yes. It is a real nightmare if you have AdSense or Analytics. But oddly nobody
speak about it in Europe. Seems like nobody care...

